# 2010 Tarmac: S-Works SL3 vs. SL Pro



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Can anyone compare the difference between the 2010 Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 vs. the Tarmac SL Pro? Is there a noticeable difference in ride quality; comfort, acceleration and handling between the carbon layup of the two frames? I'm not as concerned with weight as I am feel. 

Just trying to determine if the SL3 ($2,900 frameset) is worth the additional $1,000 as a frame when compared to the SL Pro ($1,900 frameset)?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, there really aren't any SL3s out there yet, but I had a Pro SL and recently was upgraded to an SL2. I can tell you there is a noticeable difference in feel. The SL2 feels livelier and seems to absorb bumps and buzz better. However, I don't think the difference would be worth a grand, unless you're a hardcore racer or frequently spend 5+ hours in the saddle, FWIW.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I got an SL2 frame but it was a clearance item, so it was cheaper than SL at full price. I don't think I would have paid $1k difference just to get it. But the frame is sick. Like "pdainsworth" said, it is stiff and lively and does absorb a good amount of road vibration. I was totally surprised by the feel. I would that say that if that grand won't hurt your bank account too much, go for it, but if it will take you another six months to save for it, forget it.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

From what I understand, the SL3 is quite different to the SL2. 10% lighter, 18% stiffer, for example. Those are pretty big numbers.

The only written difference I can find between the SL3 and the Pro SL is 11r vs 10r..... I _think_ I can see visual differences in the pics on the specialized site, if so, they seem to be cosmetic.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Any idea on a "good" deal on a 2009 Tarmac S-Works SL2 (58 cm frame); or any shops that are trying to close out the '09's?

Is there any improvements or difference with the 2010 Pro SL vs. '09's? It seems like the only difference for 2010 is with the SL3 vs. SL2? Is that correct?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

uscsig51 said:


> Any idea on a "good" deal on a 2009 Tarmac S-Works SL2 (58 cm frame); or any shops that are trying to close out the '09's?
> 
> Is there any improvements or difference with the 2010 Pro SL vs. '09's? It seems like the only difference for 2010 is with the SL3 vs. SL2? Is that correct?


No difference between the 09 an 10 SL.


----------



## TonynTX (Sep 6, 2009)

I waited and got my SL2 on clearance,,,the more I ride it...the more I love it...from what I read the SL3 is lighter and stiffer..not sure if it would be worth the price over a 2009 if you could find one


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

That's what I was thinking, seems like the '09 SL2 offers the most "bang for the buck" amongst the Tarmac. Guess I'll start searching EBay and Googling...


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

contact your LBS and have them check to see if the Specialized factory has any frames sitting around on closeout.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

wetpaint said:


> contact your LBS and have them check to see if the Specialized factory has any frames sitting around on closeout.


That's what I would do. One of the problems with buying a high-end frame second-hand (via ebay, craigslist, etc.) is that you lose the manufacturer's warranty. You also have no idea of how the previous owner(s) treated the frame and that would always worry me, especially with carbon.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> That's what I would do. One of the problems with buying a high-end frame second-hand (via ebay, craigslist, etc.) is that you lose the manufacturer's warranty. You also have no idea of how the previous owner(s) treated the frame and that would always worry me, especially with carbon.


I definitely would be skeptical about buying a used carbon frame off ebay, but that's just me. I had never crashed my bike or any form of abuse, but the frame cracked at the bottom bracket much like pdainsworth's did. Had I not been the original owner, I would have been out the cost of a new frame, on top of whatever I purchased it for. I might be buying a SL3 module soon, have to decide if I want to spend the money


----------



## jdent (Nov 29, 2006)

My local S-Works dealer showed me where he could get me a 2009 Scram Red SL2 for $4200. Is this a steal or what?


----------



## jdent (Nov 29, 2006)

I've misquoted him, it was $4500. Still sounds like a great price for a 2009 SL2.


----------



## TonynTX (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I think I would jump on that...been ridding mine like crazy and love it


----------



## artiemeister (Jul 23, 2006)

*2009 Tarmac Pro SL*

Just got mine last week as a replacement frame. My 2007 S-Works Tarmac SL split at the bottom bracket on both sides of the frame. I literally spun the cup loose inside the frame.
Needless to say it was wasted. I tried to work a deal with my LBS for an SL2 since they are being discontinued, no such luck. After much haggling I got the 09 SL pro at no additional charge. Same frame mold but Az10 carbon instead of Az11 and we're talking like 150 grams at size 56cm.... and 1000 dollars less. I haven't ridden an SL2 but my SL rocks. Completely different feel than my 2007 S-Works. I've only ridden like 50 miles so far but the bike is a dream. Really stiff. Great acceleration. I notice the biggest difference in the way the front end responds. The real test is this weekend when I get out with the local hammerheads.

Frame replacement cost - zero
Best bike I've ridden - priceless



ciao.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

artiemeister said:


> Just got mine last week as a replacement frame. My 2007 S-Works Tarmac SL split at the bottom bracket on both sides of the frame. I literally spun the cup loose inside the frame.
> Needless to say it was wasted. I tried to work a deal with my LBS for an SL2 since they are being discontinued, no such luck. After much haggling I got the 09 SL pro at no additional charge. Same frame mold but Az10 carbon instead of Az11 and we're talking like 150 grams at size 56cm.... and 1000 dollars less. I haven't ridden an SL2 but my SL rocks. Completely different feel than my 2007 S-Works. I've only ridden like 50 miles so far but the bike is a dream. Really stiff. Great acceleration. I notice the biggest difference in the way the front end responds. The real test is this weekend when I get out with the local hammerheads.
> 
> Frame replacement cost - zero
> ...



Wow, I have that exact same bike (a Specialized 2007 Tarmac SL) - when you say the difference is in how the front end responds, what do you mean?

I ask because my biggest problem with my Tarmac is it's a little...twitchy. Gets kind unsteady feeling on the downhill. It's also a little to stiff for my taste, but it's a great bike otherwise.


----------



## TonynTX (Sep 6, 2009)

I have noticed since I went to carbon wheels the ride is less stiff than it was with te Ksyerium SL wheels,


----------



## TonynTX (Sep 6, 2009)

I have noticed since I went to carbon wheels the ride is less stiff than it was with te Ksyerium SL wheels,


----------



## artiemeister (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey..
I loved that 07 SWorks.. too bad it cracked like that. 
As far as the front end on the 09.
definitely not as twitchy. It's rock solid. 
The 09 SL is a lot stiffer though.
I jumped on it pretty good yesterday and the bike just launches.. it's a lot of fun.
You should try to find an 09 SL before they disappear.


----------



## artiemeister (Jul 23, 2006)

I happened to come across the Specialized site and they are continuing the SL in 2010.
Good news.


----------



## azntae22 (Oct 7, 2009)

The new 2010 S-Works Tarmac SL3 is a completely new design (as stated by "dave2pd" above), and offers improvements primarily in the rear triangle in terms of torsional stiffness and lateral stiffness. However, the 2010 Tarmac Pro SL is actually the 2009 S-Works Tarmac SL2 (literally, it's the exact same mold), but it just uses the FACT 10r carbon instead of the 11r carbon like they used in the 2009 S-Works SL2. The difference between the 09' SL2 and the '10 SL is minimal, so the difference between the two frames is more or less a wash.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

azntae22 said:


> However, the 2010 Tarmac Pro SL is actually the 2009 S-Works Tarmac SL2 (literally, it's the exact same mold), but it just uses the FACT 10r carbon instead of the 11r carbon like they used in the 2009 S-Works SL2.


And this was also true for the 2009 Tarmac Pro SL. As far as I am aware, there are no significant changes between the 2009 and 2010 Tarmac Pro SL frames. If you know of any specific improvements, I'd be interested in the details. We speculated about this a while back.



azntae22 said:


> The difference between the 09' SL2 and the '10 SL is minimal, so the difference between the two frames is more or less a wash.


With my assumption above, this would also imply that there is minimal differences between the 2009 SL2 and the 2009 SL, yet plenty of people bought the SL2, rave about its performance and think it was worth the extra ~$1000.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

ukbloke said:


> And this was also true for the 2009 Tarmac Pro SL. As far as I am aware, there are no significant changes between the 2009 and 2010 Tarmac Pro SL frames. If you know of any specific improvements, I'd be interested in the details. We speculated about this a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> With my assumption above, this would also imply that there is minimal differences between the 2009 SL2 and the 2009 SL, yet plenty of people bought the SL2, rave about its performance and think it was worth the extra ~$1000.


Well said, Bloke. There is a definite performance and comfort benefit to the SL2 over the 09 or 10 SL, Having owned both, I can attest to that.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

My LBS is giving me the SL3 for a few weeks this weekend.

Looks nice from what I saw and I have been using Look and Time for the last few years, so I will see how it stacks up.

Was built up with the Roval carbon/aluminum clinchers and 7900.


----------



## artiemeister (Jul 23, 2006)

I would imagine there is a benefit to the SL2 over the SL. There had better be for 1,000 dollars....That being said, Is the 09 SL the same as the 10 SL?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

artiemeister said:


> That being said, Is the 09 SL the same as the 10 SL?


I think the 2009 Pro SL frame and the 2010 Pro SL frame are the same, other than graphics and finish. This is deduced from information on the Specialized web-site and information released when Specialized announced the 2010 line up. I haven't seen anything to contradict it.

I think if there were any substantial changes, Specialized's ad department would make sure that we all knew about them.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

ewitz said:


> My LBS is giving me the SL3 for a few weeks this weekend.
> 
> Looks nice from what I saw and I have been using Look and Time for the last few years, so I will see how it stacks up.
> 
> Was built up with the Roval carbon/aluminum clinchers and 7900.


Not that I'm in the market, but I would really appreciate it if you would post a detailed report compaing it to the Look & Time.


----------



## artiemeister (Jul 23, 2006)

Great to hear.
I suspected as much. I do like the QuickStep paint scheme on the 09 SL Pro.
I'm really liking this bike more and more as I get everything dialed in.
I just need a set of Reynolds Assault Clinchers to round it off. Oh yeah...

Thanks for all the info fellas.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Based on this pic of the SL3 (from Cyclingnews),










...the only part of the frame that is monocoque is the headtube assembly. All other joints are either butted (seat tube - BB, down tube - BB) or tube to tube (seat stays/top tube/down tube).

Not a criticism, just an observation 

Edit: the BB assembly is also monocoque.....with butted joints forward and top.


----------

